

Show HN - Turing Festival - gordonguthrie

In a couple of weeks time there is the 2nd Turing Festival in Edinburgh on the theme 'Digital Everywhere'. All kinds of cool stuff - people from the Higgs Boson Team at Cern, people from the JPL Interplanetary Exploration Team, the lawyer who won the Twitter Bomb Joke trial in the UK, Steve Wozniak, etc, etc. turingfestival.com<p>It takes place during the famous Edinburgh Festival which is a month of culture with thousands of performers. We modelled it on the Festival itself - a curated core and then a totally open, do-it-yourself fringe where anyone can organise anything.<p>What I want to show you is not this year's Turing Festival - but next year's one - the one where Hacker News folk organise crazy sessions on Modern Assembly, NoSQL hacking, home made submarines and near space balloon photography or whatever on the Fringe at Turing.<p>(Its not too late to come to Turing this year though, and TuringTown will find you a place to stay with local geeks as well).<p>If you want to do something my email is on my HN account.
======
jarofgreen
Went to the last one, some great stuff. Wanted to mention that unlike a normal
conference, tickets are available for each session on an individual basis.
This means you can pick and choose which ones you want, and you can mix shows
from the world famous Edinburgh Festivals into your schedule. It makes it much
more accessible - only pay for what you want, and many are free.

The link, BTW, is <http://www.turingfestival.com/>

------
jamesjguthrie
I'm kinda considering going. Not sure if it'll be worth my while though...

